# Our devastating loss



## Blondie

.........................................


----------



## Mese

Im so very sorry for your loss hun 

Run free at the bridge Blue
xxx


----------



## dorrit

What a stunning boy...

Condolences....


----------



## BeagleOesx

So sorry for your sad loss. ((hugs)) to you and your family.

RIP Blue - a very special boy, gone to a very special place xx


----------



## 1290423

Saddened to read of your loss
such an handsome fellow.
Run free big fella


----------



## colliemerles

_so sorry to hear of your loss, my heart goes out to you, from the pictures he looks like he was a stunning boy, with such a gentle expression on his face, 
R I P xxxxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## newfiesmum

Beautiful dog. I am so sorry; I hope he didn't suffer xx


----------



## Dally Banjo

Im so very, very sorry to hear your news  Run free at the bridge beautiful Blue xxx


----------



## Rache

So sorry for your loss. 

Rip blue, run free x


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

RIP Beautiful Boy x


----------



## koekemakranka

So sorry for your loss. Hold onto the good memories.


----------



## simplysardonic

I'm so sorry, I've been through the same recently with our Gem, so I understand how devastated you must be feeling.
If you ever need to talk my PM box is always open xxxx


----------



## Tigerneko

omg  what a stunning lad he was. It doesn't make his loss much easier, but just remember the good times you had with him and keep those memories close 

RIP Blue, run free xxx


----------



## XxZoexX

I am so very sorry.. RIP blue x


----------



## DoodlesRule

Am so sad for you, he was gorgeous such a gentle looking face


----------



## noushka05

aww what a gorgeous boy, im so sorry for your devestating loss x

sleep peacefully Blue xxx


----------



## RAINYBOW

sending love xx sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Superash

What a beautiful boy.
So sorry for your loss and pain.

R.I.P. big fella 

Nite nite God bless.


----------



## Jugsmalone

I'm so sorry to read of the sad loss of Blue. 

RIP Blue.


----------



## SiobhanG

What a handsome boy! I'm so sorry for your loss and hope you can find some comfort from the many happy memories you had together.


----------



## peter0

So sorry for your loss

RIP Blue


----------



## Quinzell

I am so so sorry 

RIP beautiful Blue.


----------



## MoggyBaby

I am SO very sorry to read that Blue is no longer a physical presence in your life. His spirit, though, will always walk beside you.

He was a very handsome boy.

Deepest condolances.


----------



## new westie owner

Sorry to hear this


----------



## canuckjill

so sorry to hear about Blue...Hugs and love Jill


----------



## Sled dog hotel

So sorry for your loss, he looked such a great big softy and had such a gentle face. Some dogs do just touch your heart just that bit more then others may.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Blue.


----------



## harrys_mum

so sorry for your loss, what a gorgeous fella,
he was lucky to have you and you for having such a handsome great boy.
michelle x


----------



## springerpete

Dont know what to say except I'm sorry.


----------



## Howl

Hold tight to those memories, what a beauty. Sleep tight x


----------



## love our big babies

So sorry for your loss  He looked so beautiful.
Hope you are all OK.

It's heartbreaking when they leave us.

RIP Blue x


----------



## 912142

Heartfelt condolences - so sad. What a gorgeous boy indeed.

Rest in peace handsome Blue xx


----------



## DogLove3

What a gorgeous boy.
God bless him.


----------



## harley bear

Such a beautiful boy! Inside and out!


----------



## 8tansox

Truly sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## suewhite

I am so sorry!! such a beauty thinking of you at such a sad time.Suexxx


----------



## delca1

So sorry, gone but never forgotten.
Run free Blue xxx


----------



## swarthy

I am so sorry 

Run free at the bridge gorgeous boy xx


----------



## PennyH

So very sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge Blue.


----------



## Shazach

A beautiful boy, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kitty_pig

So very sorry for your loss, beautiful boy.

RIP Blue xxx


----------



## Rolosmum

so sorry, stunning boy. x


----------



## Dogless

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Blue xx.


----------



## thedogsmother

Im so sorry youve lost him he certainly was a stunning boy. Run free at the bridge Blue xx


----------



## sianrees1979

R.I.P beautiful boy


----------



## RockRomantic

So so sorry for your loss, he was absolutly stunning. 

R.I.p blue


----------



## Les E

HI There,
You gave him a good life thats the main thing.I know what your going through more than most this evening with my two elderly Cocker Spanials having to be put down within 48hours of each other on wednesday and friday.
Les.


----------



## Kazastan

With Respect - RIP Blue


----------



## Jackie99

Sorry to hear of your loss

RIP Beautiful Blue x


----------



## jill3

So sorry for your loss.
A Beautiful Boy.
The Angels at Rainbow Bridge will look after him for you until you meet up with him again.

R.I.P Big Boy and have lots of fun at the Bridge xx


----------



## Ditsy42

I was told by someone about Blue passing, hes Caras sire at end of day and Im genuinely so sorry u have lost big boy Blue so prematurely  RIP big lad xx


----------



## Milliepoochie

RIP at the bridge Blue, Such a stunning and handsome boy.

x x x


----------



## Angie2011

So so sorry for your loss hun! sweet dreams stunning boy xx


----------



## katie200

Im so sorry for your loss he a beautiful dog RIP Blue (((((hugs)))


----------

